

About TechCrunch (2005) - aaronbrethorst
http://web.archive.org/web/20051024041505/http://www.techcrunch.com/?p=2

======
djt
What happened to Keith Teare? I didn't realise he was involved as I only ever
heard of Arrington

------
benologist
Sounds a lot more interesting than what it became.

